# Best-Fit PROCESSOR for Asus Commando, Intel E6850 or Q6600??



## ruark (Aug 7, 2007)

I am planning to buy a new cpu for my asus commando. Which cpu do you think will perform better with my commando...Intel E6850 or Q6600??
Has anyone here who have tried either configurations?
Hope you can help me.
Thanks!


----------



## bruins004 (Aug 7, 2007)

ruark said:


> I am planning to buy a new cpu for my asus commando. Which cpu do you think will perform better with my commando...Intel E6850 or Q6600??
> Has anyone here who have tried either configurations?
> Hope you can help me.
> Thanks!



Depends on what you will be using it for?
Are you going to game, multimedia, etc.?
More info would help.


----------



## ruark (Aug 7, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Depends on what you will be using it for?
> Are you going to game, multimedia, etc.?
> More info would help.


I will use it preferbly on gaming. will the two processor run on asus commando? Thank!


----------



## bruins004 (Aug 7, 2007)

Both will run on the asus commando ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131149 ).
However, right now the E6850 will perform better than the Q6600 in games since games are currently designed for only 1 or 2 cores at the moment.
However, in the future, games will be developed for more than 2 cores.


----------



## ruark (Aug 7, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Both will run on the asus commando ( http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131149 ).
> However, right now the E6850 will perform better than the Q6600 in games since games are currently designed for only 1 or 2 cores at the moment.
> However, in the future, games will be developed for more than 2 cores.



THANK YOU sir!!


----------



## bruins004 (Aug 7, 2007)

Anytime man.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 7, 2007)

bruins004 said:


> Anytime man.



YOU ARE A KIND SOLE BRUINS...HELPING EVERYONE..!!

hehe


----------



## erocker (Aug 7, 2007)

The new q6600's with G0 stepping overclock like crazy!


----------



## ruark (Aug 8, 2007)

erocker said:


> The new q6600's with G0 stepping overclock like crazy!



What is *Q6600 with GO Stepping*?sorry, i'm just newbei..


----------



## hat (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm not sure what the Spepping is myself, but:

Q6600 means just that, Q6600. It's a quad-core processor.

G0 is a version of stepping. The old Q6600's used the B3 stepping which was much worse for overclockers.

I'm not sure what stepping is, but I think it has something to do with the way the processor operates itselfm much like a BIOS.


----------



## ruark (Aug 8, 2007)

hat said:


> I'm not sure what the Spepping is myself, but:
> 
> Q6600 means just that, Q6600. It's a quad-core processor.
> 
> ...



*My question now is...which processor will be better fit for my asus commando for OVERALL PERFORMANCE?*


----------



## Mediocre (Aug 8, 2007)

Todays performance would be the 6850.

Next year it might be the q6600, depending on development of multi-threaded applications


BTW, most applications that support 'dual core' also support 'quad core' think 3dmark...

Its not about supporting 'cores' its about multiple threads...



And if you are buying 'new' from newegg, you'll most likely get a Q6600 with G0...


----------



## ruark (Aug 9, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 9, 2007)

ruark said:


> *My question now is...which processor will be better fit for my asus commando for OVERALL PERFORMANCE?*



Get the Quad Core!!!  I had same dillema...just building new pc myself....was going to get the E6850 conroe...but this blows dual away man....go Quad!!!!


----------



## ruark (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah!! i am planning to have a QUAD...

My friend also have a Q6600 on gigabyte p35 ds3r. and the speed is excellent. he fresh install windows xp in just 15min or less i think. and it boots on just 20sec..so fast man, even on stock settings!!( NO OC Done)

Do you think i need to change my asus commando with gigabyte p35 ds3r or i'll wait 'till intel x38 mobos arrive??


----------



## francis511 (Aug 10, 2007)

e6850 sounds better


----------



## Ravenas (Aug 10, 2007)

The q6600 will give you the best preformance hands down, no questions asked. It will have the best performance in any application.


----------



## GraveFiller (Aug 10, 2007)

ruark said:


> What is *Q6600 with GO Stepping*?sorry, i'm just newbei..




Go stepping is the newer model.
Look for Slacr on the specs o.k that's the one u want..runs lower temp, and can overclock better!

 Sl9um is the old one... o.k

Go to tankguys.com, you can pre-order one..i did..i'll have mine by tues..in 4 days..yea boyee!!!


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 10, 2007)

go with quad always a good choice IMO


----------



## dsturner (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a comando mobo--I run an e6600  o/c and I am very happy with it. Personaly I would look at fsb speeds and go with the new 1333mhz bus speed-- dual or quad core what ever fits your budget. Quad is going to take a while to be fully utilized. I would go for the faster dual as the price for quads will come down in time for when we need them.There isn't one program that I know of for the avg person that can utilize 4 cores --Great for bragging rites though---its a ways off yet.

Make sure to download the latest bios from ASUS ....but you probably already have

Enjoy the speed


----------



## Conti027 (Aug 13, 2007)

I'd go with the E6850 all the way for gaming.


----------



## niko084 (Aug 13, 2007)

Get the Quad... Most new programs are being written to handle 4+ cores and it will future proof you.

If your not worried and will upgrade again soon get the e6850. They are both going to fly.


----------



## erocker (Aug 13, 2007)

The 6850 would be good if you don't want to overclock.  The new q6600's will give you the same speeds as the 6850 plus it has 2 more cores.  Just be sure to get a nice cooler with a large contact area such as a Sythe Infinity or the large Thermaltake cooler.  Honestly though perhaps you should get the P35 chipset if you are going with a single video card solution.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 13, 2007)

erocker said:


> The 6850 would be good if you don't want to overclock.  The new q6600's will give you the same speeds as the 6850 plus it has 2 more cores.  Just be sure to get a nice cooler with a large contact area such as a Sythe Infinity or the large Thermaltake cooler.  Honestly though perhaps you should get the P35 chipset if you are going with a single video card solution.



I agree the Q6600 is the better long term bet but it will not overclock as well as a 6850, certainly not on air in anycase, the best Q6600 I have seen with G0 stepping on air is 3.9Gig and that was at 1.61V with an Idle in the 50's....trhe best I have seen a 6850 on air is 4.2Gig on 1.55V with idle at 37C.

Just as a point, there are currently only 3 games (a 4th is out shortly) that are genuinly "multithreadded" (from  what i have read) as in it will use how ever many cores you have, there are around 35 games that are "double threadded" as in optimised for 2 cores specifically but as I said, that will change with DX10 I am sure which is why I think that the Quad is the better long term bet, for the sake of a couple of hundred Mhz IMO it is better to have minor short term pain for major long term gain.

By the way, my 6850 arrives tomorrow!  (so thats an un-biased opinion!)


----------

